# 3 new staff levels to be announced soon...



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2004)

MartialTalk will be announcing 3 new staffing levels shortly.
We will be looking for about 10-30 individuals to fill these spots by years end.


More information to come.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 31, 2004)

If there will be a position opening for "Master of the Universe", I would like to apply for that.

Otherwise, I would accept an offer for "Martial Talk Ambassador" to Jupiter, Saturn, or Alpha Centauri.

Please, no Uranus jokes.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 31, 2004)

Okay what is wrong with Mars and Venus? lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2004)

1 of the 3 positions will be Chat Room Monitor (Chat Mod).
The responsibilities will be to monitor the chat room, and keep the peace.
One of the new or in this case, returning features will be the Chat Room.
Roll out was delayed as we dealt with the server issues.  Now that we're stable, we can start putting in the new additions.

The other 2 positions names and details are currently being fleshed out and will be announced in a day or 2.

Sorry Dan, we're all MT Ambasadors, and I'll avoid discussing Uranus in public.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 31, 2004)

Okay I just got a Message form the Uranus ambassador a "Mr. Colon" he is offended that his planets reputation is held in so much disdain. "It stinks!"


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> If there will be a position opening for "Master of the Universe", I would like to apply for that.
> 
> Otherwise, I would accept an offer for "Martial Talk Ambassador" to Jupiter, Saturn, or Alpha Centauri.
> 
> Please, no Uranus jokes.


 Dan, I think you need to go stare at that "too big for an avatar" pic again.


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 31, 2004)

I woudl liek to nominate my self for something


----------



## bignick (Nov 8, 2004)

out of curiosity....

whatever happened to this?


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 8, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> out of curiosity....
> 
> whatever happened to this?


This joined with That, and became Them.  Unfortunately, we have lost Them, but are still looking.......


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2004)

What's on first, Who's on second and I Dunno's on third.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What's on first, Who's on second and I Dunno's on third.



She Sulsa, 

I thought is was Who is on First, and What is on Second, and  ...  


Everyone else, this will be rolled out soon. With Bob aka Kaith going on a well deserved vacation, I beleive this has been put on hold until his return, which is less than a week. 

I am glad to see people interested in helping though.

Thank you
 :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2004)

Info on new positions:
2- Mentors (Guides/Community Liasions/PathFinders are other alternative titles)
They would be basic eyes-ears in the forums. Their duties are:
- Help keep threads on track
- Report heated and other problem areas to us using RTM
- Help out those needing some guidence on forum use.

They are not moderators, and as such have no mod abilities. They will however be among those we look at first for our next generation of moderators.

3- Columnist (editor, reporter are 2 other working titles)
Their duties are simple.
Go to other martial arts sites, and bring back the news.
-Events, Tourniments, Promotions, Seminars, Deaths, etc.
This information will be presented in a format similar to slashdot.org or Wrens Nest at witchvox.com. It will be available in an RSS feed that others can use on their sites. The goal here is to make MT the Leader' in Martial Arts Industry news. Those who show an interest in writing more in depth items, will have their work included in MT Magazine.

We are currently making a list of potential "Mentors" and will start contacting folks in a few days. Those interested in being Columnists should send me a PM and I'll contact you with more information shortly.  

When I get back I'll answer any questions on the positions as well as post the requirements which are currently being finalized.

Thank you.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2004)

Have a great holiday Bob!


----------



## Satt (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh pic me!!! Pic me!!! Oh wait...what are we voting for again???


Nevermind. :idunno:


----------



## bignick (Nov 8, 2004)

sounds cool...like the idea of the news gathering....not volunteering for that...to busy to do other peoples research, got my own i need to take care of...but i like the ideas...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I thought is was Who is on First, and What is on Second, and  ...


 DOH!!  You're right, of course.

 Sounds like great opportunities arising that will help make the site even more user-friendly and top-notch.

 I like!


----------

